# Tru Cut C27 Rebuild project



## MitchLiving (Oct 2, 2021)

(Taken from my Facebook reel mower post)

Hello club members, my time lurking on the Facebook market place paid off for me over the weekend. I was able to grab a C27 Trucut groove roller included for less than what a tank of gas cost for my car.

You can tell is was beat up a bit, but I will straighten all the parts that need it, such as the poor acceleration bar..

It was only missing the drive chain which I've ordered and recieved, and I am also going to bring the Honda Gx160 back to new looking shape. I was going to remove and sand blast the parts, but it's honestly cheaper and time saving to order a gas tank, muffler and air filter housing as they are very inexpensive on Amazon.

My plans are to remove the Reel, sandblast it and have it painted (Black), then have a spin and relief grind preformed as it looks a bit rough and needed it. I think I've settled on a Black and Red combo for the whole motor.

I am really looking forward for the groups feed back and input on the direction I should take.

Updates - 10/22/21

I was able to get another Honda GX 160 motor for $50, I couldn't pass it up. This motor runs on the first pull. For now I will use that motor and take my time and rebuild the other one.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2021)

Congrats on the purchase looks like the clutch does indeed have some meat left on it.


----------



## MitchLiving (Oct 2, 2021)

Nixnix42 said:


> Congrats on the purchase looks like the clutch does indeed have some meat left on it.


It has what looks like all of it left on it. I can't imagine it was used that often, just knocked around a lot.


----------



## MitchLiving (Oct 2, 2021)

Update 10/31/2021

I removed the back wheels and honestly it was very easy....FOR ME!.....hearing all of the horror stories about the rear wheels I can image that people are afraid to HIT THE HELL out of the rear axel. I found a long 1/2 extension works best again, HIT IT! Naturally this is after removing the retention clips and Roll pins.

Next will be the removal everything else then off to the Sandblasted.


----------



## Kauai (Oct 31, 2021)

Was there a trick that made it easy for you to remove the wheels? I too am working on a rusty tru cut 27. Engine starts on the first pull but the the bedknife and probably the reel will need to be replaced. I managed to remove everything off the frame except the wheels and I think I saw a video of someone using a punch but wasn't sure where to start with that.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Keep in mind what you paid for the mower @Kauai. A bedknife and reel will be around $600 USD. As you start to buy new parts it gets costly and close to what a new mower costs depending on what you are replacing. I did this and after I replaced many parts, I looked back and it was a worthwhile experience and I learned everything about the mower but based on what was spent it would have been more beneficial to purchase a brand new mower.


----------



## Kauai (Oct 31, 2021)

I got it for 100. It was missing it's main drive chain which seemed like an easy fix. I would love to have it sandblasted too but don't have one and trying to keep the cost down so I was planning on sanding, treating the rust and using a rust inhibitor paint. But I was hoping for under 1k I could get a like new cut and upgrade from my old tru cut 20 ( it has the skinny main chain guard project has the larger squared off guard). I haven't greased up the zerks or backlapped my self in the past but my project came with the backlapping kit and grease gun so hoping to do those myself moving forward. But this is what I'm working with right now. Thanks for posting updates with your project. It gives me hope.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Most of the mower *looks* okay. Chains are cheap. It's hard tell about the bedknife. The bedknife holder is rusted but should be okay. You can measure the reel to see how much life it has left. The grass shield/deflector looks pretty bad and rusted. The zerks and backlapping isn't hard to do. On the forum there are links to the process and also where the zerks are located.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

@Kauai You may want to start a new post. I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------

